# Lobster bite



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Pulling my last few hairs out trying to apply for Lobster mobile SIM online. It just won't accept my address even though I am entering all fields!
Anybody know any trick?
It asks for street then number...fine. Then it asks for door/stairwell/floor and I got no clue what this means so i just enter "door" as ummmm thats what my house has. Anyways computer (my phone actually) says no! Well it unhelpfully says "please enter address in the fields"


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

send them an email they might help 

[email protected]


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi.

Ive just gone through the site.

Is there a button to tick that says "can't find the address" click here?

If so do it.

You can then put whatever you like in the fields.

Our address varies depending who sends you stuff (so I always use the one the tax and IBI get sent to)

We have no number so i just put 0 in
We have a building name, local number, and floor and flat number....

It all worked for me.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Barriej said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ive just gone through the site.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sadly i tried exactly what you said ..tick box and manua...and it didn't work. But I will stop being lazy on phone and whip out the laptop and see if that works better


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

tarot650 said:


> send them an email they might help
> 
> [email protected]


"Might" haha welcome to 21st century living.

Just joking. Thanks good spot I will try that if my switch from phone to laptop application is similarly lobster unfriendly


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL, I had to click on this thread just to see what was going on - I thought you'd been attacked by a crustacean!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

andyviola said:


> "Might" haha welcome to 21st century living.
> 
> Just joking. Thanks good spot I will try that if my switch from phone to laptop application is similarly lobster unfriendly


Perseverance pal.I am sure you will get there.jajaja--Just joking.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> LOL, I had to click on this thread just to see what was going on - I thought you'd been attacked by a crustacean!


Yes hahahahah i am a mischevious old ******.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

tarot650 said:


> andyviola said:
> 
> 
> > "Might" haha welcome to 21st century living.
> ...


Yes of course nothing less than face to face in a store 1500 miles away in Alicante will sort it 😁


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you got a phone you could call them on? If not already a customer, the number to call is 1661. My husband always rings them if he has any issue and they are super helpful.

https://www.lobster.es/


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Have you got a phone you could call them on? If not already a customer, the number to call is 1661. My husband always rings them if he has any issue and they are super helpful.
> 
> https://www.lobster.es/


Good to know..well my 32 years in IT didnt go to waste haha.
Their customer service must be better than their programmers as it also didn't work in Chrome on laptop...Title (mr) wasnt selectable. So i switched to Microsoft Explorer and application worked!

Thanks all.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I have all the necessary witty and warm responses and emails from them now, so all seems good for now except I will feel mouth-wateringly hungry each time I type lobster.


----------



## Alf Tupper (Jun 23, 2018)

Use the store finder on the website,


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Alf Tupper said:


> Use the store finder on the website,


thanks but didnt seem to be anything at all in Tarragona region

anyway it now worked via IE, not Chrome


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Take a look at a different service! Lebara offers cheaper packages than Lobster (€10 for 3gb and 500 minutes national and international): https://mobile.lebara.com/es/es/
I ported my Movistar number to them about five years ago and have no regrets.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks skipper i applied now but there is no tie down so will see how the signal is etc here and review after a month.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

X2

Super helpful on the phone.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I haven't heard of X2 is there a link?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> Take a look at a different service! Lebara offers cheaper packages than Lobster (€10 for 3gb and 500 minutes national and international): https://mobile.lebara.com/es/es/
> I ported my Movistar number to them about five years ago and have no regrets.


Hmm. I've been a movistar customer for eleven years now, on a supposedly 30euros monthly contract but my bills have reached 50 euros some months. I get unlimited national mobile to mobile calls and 5GB.
I've been pondering Lobster and other such providers. I make calls to Belgium, the Czech Republic and the UK several times a week via Whatsapp but call quality isn't always good.
10 euros monthly seems to good to be true...are there any restrictions? Could I keep my number if I change?
I think I'll check on how many minutes talk time and web surfing I do each month.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

mrypg9 said:


> Hmm. I've been a movistar customer for eleven years now, on a supposedly 30euros monthly contract but my bills have reached 50 euros some months. I get unlimited national mobile to mobile calls and 5GB.
> I've been pondering Lobster and other such providers. I make calls to Belgium, the Czech Republic and the UK several times a week via Whatsapp but call quality isn't always good.
> 10 euros monthly seems to good to be true...are there any restrictions? Could I keep my number if I change?
> I think I'll check on how many minutes talk time and web surfing I do each month.


Phone is for my wife and she's a light user. But the 4GB data from Lobster (£12) is good for us as our ADSL wifi is out of service rather frequently... usually due to a bin lorry crashing into our telegraph pole! Crazy i know...no fricking fibre so stuck with that nonsense. I have an additional 7GB data from Orange so hopefully 11G will cover us for these off days....
My Orange is a bit expensive but it's fast and was the only service I could find that didnt insist on a residence card. Now I have my Green card I will see how lobster goes and port my number to them if good.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I took a look at what lobster was offering . I then called them to clarify a couple of points

I decided for me the offer was not that good só signed up to another supplier. I will not advertise who that was, but suggest you might find a better offer if you shop around 

Good luck.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Hmm. I've been a movistar customer for eleven years now, on a supposedly 30euros monthly contract but my bills have reached 50 euros some months. I get unlimited national mobile to mobile calls and 5GB.
> I've been pondering Lobster and other such providers. I make calls to Belgium, the Czech Republic and the UK several times a week via Whatsapp but call quality isn't always good.
> 10 euros monthly seems to good to be true...are there any restrictions? Could I keep my number if I change?
> I think I'll check on how many minutes talk time and web surfing I do each month.


Do check how much data you are using. I have 2GB on my Yoigo contract and I never go over 500MB. Movistar have a 2GB contract for €15 so it might just be a case of staying with them and switching your tariff. Far less hassle!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Hmm. I've been a movistar customer for eleven years now, on a supposedly 30euros monthly contract but my bills have reached 50 euros some months. I get unlimited national mobile to mobile calls and 5GB.
> I've been pondering Lobster and other such providers. I make calls to Belgium, the Czech Republic and the UK several times a week via Whatsapp but call quality isn't always good.
> 10 euros monthly seems to good to be true...are there any restrictions? Could I keep my number if I change?
> I think I'll check on how many minutes talk time and web surfing I do each month.


Lebara offers customers a wide choice of packages. They have a 6gb 28-day package with 1,000 minutes of national and international calls for €15. Lebara currently runs on the Vodafone network but the Spanish arm of the company was acquired last year by the Masmovil group, who use Movistar, so I believe Lebara will switch to Movistar soon. Lebara and Masmovil are among the many companies that are known as virtual operators - they buy huge blocks of highly discounted airtime from the major providers and then re-sell it. My wife and I, and many friends, use Lebara because one of the advantages is that you get free calls to other Lebara customers in Spain provided you top-up every month. We have an automatic top-up activated on their web site. When our balance reaches €5 it automatically takes €10 from our credit card to keep the account active. We buy packages when going away from home and they are excellent value for money. For example, I bought a €10 3gb package earlier this year when I went to Paris to help my son move into his new house. I was using mobile data 24/7 for the whole week as they had no internet connection to the new house and I used less than half my allowance.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Juan C said:


> I took a look at what lobster was offering . I then called them to clarify a couple of points
> 
> I decided for me the offer was not that good só signed up to another supplier. I will not advertise who that was, but suggest you might find a better offer if you shop around
> 
> Good luck.


So what we're the "points" which turned you off Lobster, it all seems seems pretty clear on the web site?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lobster uses movistar network...is this a good bad or Inbetween thing?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

andyviola said:


> Lobster uses movistar network...is this a good bad or Inbetween thing?


Movistar offers the best coverage in Spain, especially in rural areas, closely followed by Vodafone. But you can have the benefits of Movistar coverage without paying their exorbitant charges by using one of the virtual operators, such as Lobster or Masmovil.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

The Skipper said:


> andyviola said:
> 
> 
> > Lobster uses movistar network...is this a good bad or Inbetween thing?
> ...


Thanks. That sounds encouraglng!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'll throw in my 2 cents. I use Republica Movil, which runs flawlessly on the Orange network. They have lots of plans but I use the cheapest one. For 6€/month I get 3Gb of data and 150 minutes of national calls, which is enough for me. But there are lots of options - for instance my son has 7Gb of data and 150 minutes for 10€/month and my daughter has 3Gb of data and unlimited calls for 10€/month. Their international calls are cheap too (although not free). To call the States it's 39 cents total for the first 10 minutes, and 2 cents for each minute after that. 

We left Orange where we were paying over 20€ each for less service. We were able to keep our old numbers when we switched and the changeover was done quickly and without a hitch. Republica Movil's app is even good. So I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow is applying 100% online possible? (My Spanish is rubbish but im at least learning...)

That was a question on republica movil.. I forgot to quote. It could work for me as I don't need calls to UK but wife does.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We signed up with Republica Movil completely online, and it wasn't complicated. Their website, however, is only in Spanish.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

The only reason I looked at Lobster (well a couple) was the free calls in Europe including the Uk. I did talk to them a couple of months ago about the Uk disappearing once the B word was sorted. But they said they would continue to offer it.

I work in and around Europe and will hope to continue once we move over and, my son will still be here in the Uk. My daughter lives in Aus and the lobster charges per min are comparable to the other providers Ive looked at.

There is a phone shop in Albir who resell the Lobster sim but they also offer others, so I guess I will talk to them when we are back over.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

kalohi said:


> We signed up with Republica Movil completely online, and it wasn't complicated. Their website, however, is only in Spanish.


Not with Chrome auto translate into English hahahahaha. Thanks!


----------

